# Solved: Win 8 Release Preview may hit May 31



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Microsoft's Windows 8 Release Preview looks to hit on May 31 (courtesy of ZDNet

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft...-release-preview-looks-to-hit-on-may-31/12820


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Microsoft annoucement per Computer World http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227597/Microsoft_to_ship_Windows_8_Release_Preview_today


----------

